# Jack Daniel's



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Diluted it two to one and the bees took it right down.

They were kinda loopy on their cleansing flights, but there was an incredible mite fall.

Apparently mites are very susceptible of alcohol poisoning given their tiny body mass.

:kn:


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Not as good as the Wild Turkey w/honey. Had a bad experience with Jack a long time ago, but gave the JD w/honey a shot. Not as sweet as Southern Comfort and still has the prominent sour mash JD flavor. My vote is the Wild Turkey w/honey - not even sure if they still make it or not.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Beregondo said:


> Diluted it two to one and the bees took it right down.
> 
> They were kinda loopy on their cleansing flights, but there was an incredible mite fall.
> 
> ...


Good to know. But I wouldn't want to be using it in an off label manner.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Jack Daniel’s Tennessee Honey is a blend of Jack Daniel’s Tennessee Whiskey and a unique honey liqueur of our own making, for a taste that’s one-of-a-kind and unmistakably Jack. With hints of honey and a finish that’s naturally smooth, Jack Daniel’s Tennessee Honey is something special.


Note that they call it "Tennessee Honey", rather than honeybee. I have to wonder how much actual honey they use. Who knows what is in their "_honey liqueur_" ....

This JD version is 70 proof, compared to 80 proof for many of their JD products.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Beregondo said:


> Diluted it two to one and the bees took it right down.
> 
> They were kinda loopy on their cleansing flights, but there was an incredible mite fall.
> 
> ...


Really? Are you serious?

BTW, I'm not a drinker, just always looking for a good mite cure.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is excellent, not to sweet and best served chilled. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCAeO1YvNVE


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

sqkcrk... 

I purchased a bottle last week,, give me a holler when you are inthe area and we can taste,,

deal??


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a joke, Ben.

My bees are untreated.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Aw man! I was hoping you were serious! Although, I did realize the high unlikelihood of the authenticity of your claim.


----------



## Randy south MS (Aug 7, 2013)

Volunteerk9 they still make the Wild Turkey Honey whiskey....just polished off a bottle and I have to agree with you its awesome.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've tried the JD honey whiskey and are not quite sure what to think of it...... yet. Time to grab another for.... testing and research purposes.
I may even try to compare it to the Wild Turkey. Again, for reasearch. lol


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Uh Oh :lookout: all you _Jim Beam_ fans ... it might not be the same anymore ...



> *Suntory of Japan to Buy Maker of Jim Beam *for $13.6 Billion
> 
> Suntory, a privately held giant known for producing Japan’s first whiskey, has agreed to acquire the maker of Jim Beam and Maker’s Mark bourbons and Teacher’s and Laphroaig Scotch whiskies, for $13.6 billion.
> 
> ...



Yes, do I know that Jim Beam is different than Jack Daniels.


----------

